

Thanks Jamie, Sumon, and Tim  - dbosson

I appreciate you guys opening your doors last night for an entrepreneurial get together.  I had a lot of fun and look forward to watching everyone's ventures. 
======
sharpshoot
Hey Dave, great to meet you too. While we're in the san francisco area we hope
to do another one of these meetups. Just leave a message if this would be of
interest and any feedback you had on making it better.

Everybody is welcome for the next one which we will put on soon :) shoot me an
email.

~~~
gibsonf1
Mike and I enjoyed it alot too - especially seeing the infamous Yscraper for
the first time and meeting the Weebly's in person. If the group gets any
bigger, we could also host it at our office at 2nd/Folsom (right across the
street from cnet.com). We could probably hold up to 50 or so. (There is
another conference room half the size of our main work space in this picture
<http://streamfocus.wordpress.com/about/> which only has a conference table in
it) Maybe we could have a two pronged approach to this - a purely informal
side like the get together at your place which was great, and a "demo day"
where people could demo their apps.

At the techcrunch party, we got a lot of value out of pitching what we were
doing to people (shaking Guy Kawasaki's hand was a bit of fun too). At first
we did a bad job, but with practice, we got better. What would be interesting
about a "demo-day" version is you would get practice pitching plus some
excellent geek feedback on the product. The practice could be a really big
deal for those times when demoing is serious business. Just a thought :)

